# ISO Bulgarian Recipes



## jpmcgrew (Feb 4, 2008)

I'm looking for some Bulgarian comfort food recipes. I have a friend (she is in her late 20s)who came to work here a few years ago and fell in love and went AWOL as she she did not return to Bulgaria when she was supposed to. Anyway she is completely legal now and married and now is expecting a baby this month. She lives right next door to me. I had an idea, I want to make some of the traditional Bulgarian dishes when she gets back home after having baby to surprise her. Anyone have some authentic recipes that do not require too many special ingredients.But please include special ingredients as I might be able to to find them via internet


----------



## mitmondol (Feb 6, 2008)

Here you go

Traditional Bulgarian Recipes


----------



## piskov (Feb 22, 2008)

*Find Bulgarian Food*

Here's another very comprehensive website with Bulgarian meals recipes and a lot of other useful stuff on it

findbgfood.com


----------



## cookinmonster (Mar 6, 2008)

I think Gyuveche would be the main comfort food of Bulgaria, its like a casserole, layers of various vegetables, meat, and cheese.  But its cooked in the oven in an earthware pot called a gyuveche.  I had it when I traveled through Bulgaria and it was one of the most amazing things I've ever tasted!  I found some recipies and tried to replicate, it was good but nowhere near as good as in Bulgaria.  (hint: mixing some ranch dressing after its cooked made mine taste a lot better).  So do a search for Gyuveche and give that a try.


----------

